# How to tell if a goat is pregnant



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

I know that it can be hard to tell if a goat is pregnant, but I've also heard that people who've had their goats for a few years can pretty much tell if they are pregnant or not. (I'm sure there's other people who haven't had them for years that can tell too!  )
So my question is... what works for you? What signs do you look for that your goat is pregnant?
I've been up and down, mostly up, on whether or not my does are pregnant... I sure hope they are!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, we are really new to goats(5 months now), 2 of the does we purchased were confirmed bred by ultrasound by the previous owner, our 3rd doe- not sure on yet- she is due end of June.  We are watching for udder growth and swelling of lady parts as this doe is on the wide side to start with(looks like she could kid any day now)


----------



## babsbag (Apr 21, 2015)

On a first timer it is usually pretty easy to watch for an udder but on older does not so easy. I gave up trying and now draw blood 30+ days after breeding and send it to Bio-tracking for a pregnancy check. 

I have a FF right now that is building an udder. She was with a buckling but I thought that he wasn't interested and never saw her in heat. Unfortunately I didn't write down any dates of when they were together and I have no idea if she is bred or if she has a precocious udder. If there is a baby on the way NO IDEA when she could be due.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 21, 2015)

"selling of lady parts"


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 21, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> "selling of lady parts"


thanks


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry, I just couldn't resist...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> thanks


Amazing how one missing letter made a whole new meaning


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 21, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Amazing how one missing letter made a whole new meaning



yep it sure does....but if you saw the doe and watched how she acts maybe I got it right


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> yep it sure does....but if you saw the doe and watched how she acts maybe I got it right


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Everyone! 
Both of them are first fresheners.... watching for an udder to develop... how far along would they usually be before you'd start to see one?
I've seen what looks like a "baby bump" on their right side, but sometimes it's not as visible as others.  Does this occur with your goats?
I'm so excited to have baby goats... I really hope they are indeed pregnant!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2015)

The udder development can vary greatly. I have some girls that get "starter packs" as I call them 1 month AFTER being bred.On the other hand I have heard of goats not building an udder until kidding. Generally you will see a good udder 3 months after being bred.   

Some does show a baby bump, some don't. Some look like they will have 5 kids and only have 1..... Goats like to mess with ya! 

Some does will get more lovey dovey while other can be total brats (can't say I blame em!).   

Do you have any idea when the does were bred or exposed or a buck?

You can send blood out for a test to see if they are preggers too, that may help with the suspense  I can tell you are very excited!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @Goat Whisperer! Yeah, I'm super excited, and then get deflated if I think maybe they're not pregnant... :O
I got my buck in January, and I saw Latte bred the first day we got him. (She was in heat, and that's what ended up in us getting him that day.) Cookie was bred around the 20th of January I'm guessing, cause that's when she seemed to be in heat. [The buck has been running with them the whole time, until about a month ago when I separated them due to being pushed around by another goat (not the buck though).] About a month afterwards, I saw some pinkish/red discharge from Latte, and only a little from Cookie. Somewhere I read that that could be from them being first fresheners?
Anyway, I have seen creamy-yellow and creamy-white discharge at various times, not usually a lot.  They both have showed baby bumps that they didn't usually have.  Not sure if there's any udder growth yet or not...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2015)

Both of our does that kidded are FF- the 1st one had nothing as far as udder development until she kidded.  Our 2nd one started really developing an udder about a week before she kidded(she had the triplets).

Good luck, it is exciting!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 22, 2015)

I can usually tell using three things---no one of them individually really does it for me.

First, I watch for heat.  Some goats are very obvious other are not.
Second, I watch for udder build.  Some are again more obvious than others AND I find it easier to tell if I shave down the behinds and udder area to get a better look at it each week.
Third, I watch for puffiness in the vulva.  Some of my girls get REALLY swollen a few months into their pregnancy, others not so much.

My vet will do ultrasounds and I am calling him for our meat does because while all of the above are decent, I just can't tell with others.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Both of our does that kidded are FF- the 1st one had nothing as far as udder development until she kidded.  Our 2nd one started really developing an udder about a week before she kidded(she had the triplets).
> 
> Good luck, it is exciting!


 Thanks @Hens and Roos!! Good to know that they don't necessarily develop an udder right away... probably save me some worry in the future!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> I can usually tell using three things---no one of them individually really does it for me.
> 
> First, I watch for heat.  Some goats are very obvious other are not.
> Second, I watch for udder build.  Some are again more obvious than others AND I find it easier to tell if I shave down the behinds and udder area to get a better look at it each week.
> ...


 Thanks Pearce!!
I have not seen my girls in heat recently, I'm not sure about the udder (I think I'll try to shave them, that way I won't get so much hair in the milk too!), and I have seen quite a bit of puffiness before!  Sound promising? Thanks so much!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2015)

Hang in there , it seems like we all go through this!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Hang in there , it seems like we all go through this!


Thanks for the encouragement!!!  I'm sooooo excited... And I'm thankful that you wonderful BYH people are here to accompany me on this new adventure!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

I have to ask... how do you shave the goat's udder? Would you use hair clippers, like the vets use or like you'd find in a household?
Thanks for bearing with me!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 22, 2015)

I have Andis clippers for livestock.  I ordered mine from Jeffers.com.  I suppose you could use human hair clippers too or just any pet clipper. When we cut for show, I have used a ladies Venus razor on one of my goat's udders


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Pearce!!! I should look into getting one since I'll prob. need it in the future! Hopefully will get more pics of the girls up soon!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2015)

We have clippers for our animals.  @BlessedWithGoats 
This may help you some as far as telling if an animal is bred.
This doe was a first time mama.  First picture was on Jan 31 when we clipped her udder.






This picture is Feb 7th a couple of hours before she kidded.
One week, look at how much her udder ballooned and you can definitely tell her vulva is swollen.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's see:  the day before Bolt kidded, I looked at her and thought "gee, is her udder filling?" To be fair, the breeding before hadn't taken, so we thought she wouldn't have any kids and left her with the buck.

Usually everyone gets bigger especially the 3rd or 4th month. Belle and Heidi were super obvious because not only did they get bigger, but their udders were filling about a month ahead.

The ligaments in the tail are obvious when they get close to kidding.  The kids will also drop in the belly making them look like they might not be pregnant about a week or so before.

Then, there's the reddish discharge when the water breaks.

Oh, if there's a kid on the ground, you can pretty much safely assume she was preggers.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> We have clippers for our animals.  @BlessedWithGoats
> This may help you some as far as telling if an animal is bred.
> This doe was a first time mama.  First picture was on Jan 31 when we clipped her udder.
> 
> ...


Thanks @OneFineAcre! I'll be watching for these signs... we are getting closer to delivery time... 2 more months (at least) to go! Yay!! My girls have had a baby bump that was lower down on their side, but sometimes it seems to disappear! :O
Thanks for the helpful photos!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

SkyWarrior said:


> Let's see:  the day before Bolt kidded, I looked at her and thought "gee, is her udder filling?" To be fair, the breeding before hadn't taken, so we thought she wouldn't have any kids and left her with the buck.
> 
> Usually everyone gets bigger especially the 3rd or 4th month. Belle and Heidi were super obvious because not only did they get bigger, but their udders were filling about a month ahead.
> 
> ...


Thanks @SkyWarrior! I'll def. watch to see if they start getting bigger as this would be their third month if they took the first time!  They were running with the buck for a while, so it might be only 1 or 2 months if they didn't, but I'm thinking they did as they both seem to be at around the same stage.  Also, thanks for the other helpful info!
Lol!!!   "If there's a kid on the ground..."


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 22, 2015)

Usually I am firmly convinced with a FF when I see some udder development- even my goat that really didn't look or act pregnant (but I had a + blood test on her) got a tiny bit of udder fluff 3-4 weeks before she kidded.

The udder development on goats that have kidded before seems to vary greatly for me. Some look like they do when they are uddered up for a show (really full and obvious) and some just get a little bigger until 24 hours before birth when they really fill out.

If you want to know sooner- do the blood test. It's cheap compared to the second guessing IMO.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Usually I am firmly convinced with a FF when I see some udder development- even my goat that really didn't look or act pregnant (but I had a + blood test on her) got a tiny bit of udder fluff 3-4 weeks before she kidded.
> 
> The udder development on goats that have kidded before seems to vary greatly for me. Some look like they do when they are uddered up for a show (really full and obvious) and some just get a little bigger until 24 hours before birth when they really fill out.
> 
> If you want to know sooner- do the blood test. It's cheap compared to the second guessing IMO.


Thanks @Fullhousefarm! I thought this morning it looked like Cookie might have a little bit of udder development.. I'm not sure though.  I should probably look into the blood test as I'd like to continue having goats and goat births for years to come! Like you said, I think it will be easier than second guessing!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2015)

Now, you just got the goats right, and they were already bred?

It's much easier when you are the one who observes the buck and doe breeding.  Then, if she doesn't come back into heat, she is likely bred.  Then, just count the days.
And, when you know when she should be do, the softening of the ligaments in at the tail head is your sure sign she's getting ready to go.  With ours, guaranteed 24 hours.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a yearling that I am staring at every time I feed the goats...is she or isn't she? A kid on the ground will probably how I know for sure.


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 22, 2015)

I love to do the baby bounce.  makes me smile every time the babies bounce back.  go to the right side of the doe and place your hand or hands on her right side just a bit above where her udder will be and give her tummy a couple or three good bounces.  keep your hands on her side and if she is in her the 3rd month or so you should be able to feel the babies move from the pressure of your bounce.  let me know if it works for you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Now, you just got the goats right, and they were already bred?
> 
> It's much easier when you are the one who observes the buck and doe breeding.  Then, if she doesn't come back into heat, she is likely bred.  Then, just count the days.
> And, when you know when she should be do, the softening of the ligaments in at the tail head is your sure sign she's getting ready to go.  With ours, guaranteed 24 hours.


I've had the girls since last June, and got the buck in January.  I saw him breed Latte, but didn't see him breed Cookie, only saw that she was in heat, and figured he probably bred her. 
And guess what?? Latte and Cookie are actually starting to develop their udders!! Thanks to everyone, and thanks OFA, cause your post gave me a determination to check on them tonight to see if they were starting to develop an udder!  I think they're due around the same time since their pregnancies are going about at the same pace!  Latte would be around June 17th and Cookie June 20th! 
Thanks! Will be keeping an eye out for ligs and water break when they near their suspected due date!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

babsbag said:


> I have a yearling that I am staring at every time I feed the goats...is she or isn't she? A kid on the ground will probably how I know for sure.


 Aww! That's how I've been with mine at times!! 
Hope your doe is pregnant and best wishes for a healthy, safe delivery and healthy kids! When is she due?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome
Good luck


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> I love to do the baby bounce.  makes me smile every time the babies bounce back.  go to the right side of the doe and place your hand or hands on her right side just a bit above where her udder will be and give her tummy a couple or three good bounces.  keep your hands on her side and if she is in her the 3rd month or so you should be able to feel the babies move from the pressure of your bounce.  let me know if it works for you.


 Thanks goatgurl! I've tried to feel the babies before, but I think I was doing it wrong!  They should be in month #3 now!  A few days over the third month!  I should try that and see if it works!  Thanks again!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Awesome
> Good luck


 Thanks!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 22, 2015)

I've read somewhere that the baby bounce only works when one has already been born and you want to see if there are others up there.    It may be wrong...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 23, 2015)

@goatgurl... I tried to do the baby bounce, but I don't know that I was doing it right.  I didn't feel anything.  Would it be possible to get a picture of where to place your hand? If not, that's okay! 
Thanks!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 23, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @goatgurl... I tried to do the baby bounce, but I don't know that I was doing it right.  I didn't feel anything.  Would it be possible to get a picture of where to place your hand? If not, that's okay!
> Thanks!



FYI, the home pregnancy tests for people don't work, even if you can get the goat to pee on the stick.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 23, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> FYI, the home pregnancy tests for people don't work, even if you can get the goat to pee on the stick.


Thanks OFA!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 23, 2015)

I havent read all responses, but their all right. I, however, have a doe that, up until she started throwing milk in her bag and coughed out a kid less than 24 hours later, i swore she wasnt pregnant.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Sweetened!  Wow! Has that occurred before with her? That's amazing! :O


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

For pregnancy checks, I draw blood at 35 days and send it to Biotracking.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 26, 2015)

We just sent a blood sample in to have Maggie checked since we had to have Melanie checked for CAE, CL and Johne's.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

Drawing blood is easy. It's also not expensive. I don't know why more people don't do it. I'm assuming must people do their own vaccinations. I have offered to draw blood for some herds close by in my area.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 26, 2015)

Glenmar: I am surprised people haven't aked you to teach them how to draw blood.  A breeder taught my son how to draw so we could do our CAE testing on our own time.  He was about 14 and did all the blood draws after that.  We usually sent in about 25 samples or more a year.  You can get the sample tubes from Jeffers.

Blessed:  I don't know what FF goats are.  We had dairy goats and Boers but I am assuming they are the same.  You don't need the "baby bounce" except for fun.  You know they are both PG and when they are due.  Gestation is 5 months and 5 days.  In another month you will see and feel the babies moving through the goats' sides.  (When I saw that the first time I realized why my husband was so excited to feel the babies kicking when I was pregnant LOL)  Don't rely on water breaking to know that they are in labor.  The goat will do several things.  Her "goat berries" will get stickier and softer.  She will suddenly start pigging out on food since the babies will drop and now she has room for food in her rumen.  When she is in labor she will get up, lay down, change position, etc.  She might also look like she stops breathing for a minute - this will be the contractions.  (Not always reliable - I have wasted more time watching a goat I thought was in labor before deciding she was just bringing up her cud LOL) The water often doesn't break until the baby is almost born.  So fun, so messy!  Have newspapers available to put the newborn kids on and towels if you need them.  Remember to put iodine on the navel.  I put iodine in a pill container then put the container over the cord and stump and turn the kid over to get the iodine on it really good.  It is easier than trying to pour or swab it on.  MOST IMPORTANT! WEAR OLD CLOTHES - BIRTH IS A MESSY PROCESS AND IODINE STAINS. BUT SOOOO MUCH FUN!!! 
Good luck - can't wait to see pix of the kids.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 26, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Not always reliable - I have wasted more time watching a goat I thought was in labor before deciding she was just bringing up her cud LOL


Oh I know that all too well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 26, 2015)

GLENMAR said:


> For pregnancy checks, I draw blood at 35 days and send it to Biotracking.


 Thanks Glenmar! I should look into that!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 26, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> We just sent a blood sample in to have Maggie checked since we had to have Melanie checked for CAE, CL and Johne's.


When do you get to know the results?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 26, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Glenmar: I am surprised people haven't aked you to teach them how to draw blood.  A breeder taught my son how to draw so we could do our CAE testing on our own time.  He was about 14 and did all the blood draws after that.  We usually sent in about 25 samples or more a year.  You can get the sample tubes from Jeffers.
> Blessed:  I don't know what FF goats are.  We had dairy goats and Boers but I am assuming they are the same.  You don't need the "baby bounce" except for fun.  You know they are both PG and when they are due.  Gestation is 5 months and 5 days.  In another month you will see and feel the babies moving through the goats' sides.  (When I saw that the first time I realized why my husband was so excited to feel the babies kicking when I was pregnant LOL)  Don't rely on water breaking to know that they are in labor.  The goat will do several things.  Her "goat berries" will get stickier and softer.  She will suddenly start pigging out on food since the babies will drop and now she has room for food in her rumen.  When she is in labor she will get up, lay down, change position, etc.  She might also look like she stops breathing for a minute - this will be the contractions.  (Not always reliable - I have wasted more time watching a goat I thought was in labor before deciding she was just bringing up her cud LOL) The water often doesn't break until the baby is almost born.  So fun, so messy!  Have newspapers available to put the newborn kids on and towels if you need them.  Remember to put iodine on the navel.  I put iodine in a pill container then put the container over the cord and stump and turn the kid over to get the iodine on it really good.  It is easier than trying to pour or swab it on.  MOST IMPORTANT! WEAR OLD CLOTHES - BIRTH IS A MESSY PROCESS AND IODINE STAINS. BUT SOOOO MUCH FUN!!!
> Good luck - can't wait to see pix of the kids.


Oh, I was just referring to them both being first fresheners. 
Thanks for all the info! 
Yay!! It'll be fun to be able to feel the babies moving around next month!!! I gotta get some old towels and wash them so they'll be ready! 
Thank you! I will try to remember to take my camera out there!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 27, 2015)

We just sent a blood sample in to have Maggie checked since we had to have Melanie checked for CAE, CL and Johne's.


BlessedWithGoats said:


> When do you get to know the results?



Maybe by the end of this week- sample should arrive there today or tomorrow .  Of course my kids figure given how wide she is that she'll have lots(either that or she needs a diet!)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 27, 2015)

Neat!  Best wishes for you!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 27, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Neat!  Best wishes for you!!!



Thanks, I'll up date our kidding thread when we know


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 27, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Thanks, I'll up date our kidding thread when we know


Okay!!


----------

